# Fruit fly's ABSOLUTELY necessary?



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there, im kinda new to dart frogs, but i was wondering if you HAVE to have a fruit fly culture, or can you just feed your frogs dusted springtails and isopods?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Springtails and isopods won't really carry as much vitamin/calcium dust to your frogs that flies will. They don't have all the tiny "hairs" for the dust to stick to. In addition, your isopods and springtails simply won't reproduce fast enough to be the mainstay.
Some people have used crickets instead of flies, but springs and isopods won't suffice. Plus, crickets are smelly, more of a hassle to breed, and WHEN they escape and grow up, they are NOISY!
You really want to culture flightless fruit flies. It's really quite simple.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

There is no way that springtail & isopod production could keep up with the feeding demands of keeping dart frogs ... Thats why we use them as janitors & supplemental feeding.
FF are the staple diet. They are easy to culture, quick to reproduce, & hold vitamin supplements well. 

As a matter of fact, I'm not too sure on this thought that I've seen a few times now that springtails should be dusted ... why? 
Thats why we use fruit flies!

EDIT: Darn you Doug ... you beat me to it by a half a second!


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Fruit flies are not absolutely necessary but, why wouldn't you use them? I mean as long as the frogs are getting the correct amounts of vitamins and minerals, you can feed them whatever you want. There was a point in the hobby a while back, if I remember correctly, where the staple was pinhead crickets.

With that being said, I would use fruit flies. They are fast producing and you know that your frogs are getting what they need through the dusting. If you are considering a thumb nail or smaller species, the calcium substrate that Pumilo uses works good but I believe that dusted flies are used still. As dusting the flies is the main way they get their requirements. I have not heard of anyone trying to dust springtails or Isopods. I would assume that since they take in moisture through the lower portion of their bodies that the calcium would clog that up and kill them but, I cannot remember the post that was from and could be getting my facts wrong there.

I guess the question is more of how do you want to set up the tank; with a UVB light and natural calcium micro fauna would get from the soil or with a simple set up of your basic substrate and lights to grow plants.

Edit: wow I started typing this and was 5 min to slow lol.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

haha sorry Gamble, should've posted it a little later, but thanks for the info guys. i was just worried that they'd be similar to crickets( and yeah, haha they do stink pretty bad). but one thing thats been bugging me, is that their lifespan isnt to long


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

You can easily make more. You could get away with making 1 or 2 every 10-12 days. Not a big hassle.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you know where you can get the supplies like: deli cups, media, and excelsior from stores? it'd seem a bit costly to keep paying shipping prices


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh and thanks for springs Pumilo! should be arriving tomorrow


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I get my deli cups and lids from NeHerp and I re-use them over and over. Wash the cups, wash the lids gently, then soak the lids in water and bleach until they are white again. I've got cups and lids pushing 2 years old now.
I make my own media. 
2 twenty-six ounce boxes potato flake (24 cups)
4 cups powdered sugar
1 pound brewer's yeast (7 cups)
10 tablespoons cinnamon
5 tablespoons methyl paraben
I powder this in a blender on the "pulse" setting. Don't want to overheat it. Then mix 1/4 cup of this dry mix into 2/3 to 3/4 cup of hot water. Microwave the entire thing, (lid cup and excelsior) to help with mite prevention. When it cools, add a pinch of active bakers yeast and your flies.
I start new cultures EVERY Sunday for a constant supply of flies.
I sometimes use leftover window screen mesh instead of excelsior, since I have unlimited access to it. I've been told you can find excelsior at Hobby Lobby.

Oh, and sorry to disagree, but thank YOU for the springtails!


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks again Doug, your always helpful, i didnt realize you could re-use them! that makes it seem really easy. sorry to bother, but one last question, would you consider melanogaster or hydei for some leucs??and where would you recommend buying them from? haha sorry, thats two


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> haha sorry Gamble, should've posted it a little later, but thanks for the info guys. i was just worried that they'd be similar to crickets( and yeah, haha they do stink pretty bad). but one thing thats been bugging me, is that their lifespan isnt to long


I've used crickets as feeders for something other than frogs before. They're dirty, smelly, and mean and nasty. Fruit flies are much better in all those regards


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Use melanogasta, the gliders, very fast to reproduce.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay thanks guys, oh and where would you recommend getting them from?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You can get your first starters from NeHerp, or from other vendors. You can put up an ad asking for people in your area. You may be able to get a free start that way. I often have people make up a culture, then bring it over and I'll spike it with flies for free.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I live in New England so I get a lot of my stuff from Blackjungleterrariumsupply.com. Also, Joshsfrogs.com is good (speaking about sponsors i've personally ordered from). You may have people local who might just sell you some really cheap that they over made. I buy my cups and lids from Josh's frogs because I felt they had the best price so my suggestions would be to shop around and see =D.

Hope this helped lol.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

you can also use bean beetles for larger frogs. super easy to culture


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

ive been trying to post on the "wanted" section, and i have more than 25 post, but it still doesnt let me.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> ive been trying to post on the "wanted" section, and i have more than 25 post, but it still doesnt let me.


There is a time period you have to wait, and also wait for Mod approval. I've put out a feeler for you in AZ.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

In your case - go to the Regional area (down at the bottom) and post in "Southwest".

I also just dropped you a PM - send me your email and we can chat.

Scott MacDonald
Tucson, AZ


Pumilo said:


> There is a time period you have to wait, and also wait for Mod approval. I've put out a feeler for you in AZ.


----------



## jdgators (Oct 27, 2012)

Since fruit flies are the topic, what are user's preferred methods for fruit fly extraction from the culture cups, dusting with supplement powder, and reusing deli cups?

Thanks!


----------

